# Lady Linda not turning much these days



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

And here is why... She's been at the surf catching Reds...


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

*Sigh....*

Sigh...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Lawdy !!!

I wanna be just like Miss Linda when I grow up...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Wow! That's a monster fish


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

That's an awesome catch and picture - thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice catch


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Great fish!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

*turning*

I am turning, I did this hollowed piece, yesterday, before BB got up !


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

oh MAN what a fish! Awesome Ms. Linda!


----------

